# Lodging nearby or in Bend Oregon - for Cascade Cycling classic



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm just starting to look for lodging for the Cascade Cycling Classic for the weekend of July 24 and it seems like a lot of the condos, etc. are already booked out. Are there some nearby cities that I may find better luck with? It would be nice to stay within about 30 minutes from Bend.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MJCBH said:


> I'm just starting to look for lodging for the Cascade Cycling Classic for the weekend of July 24 and it seems like a lot of the condos, etc. are already booked out. Are there some nearby cities that I may find better luck with? It would be nice to stay within about 30 minutes from Bend.
> Thanks for any suggestions!



Contact the race organizers/sponsors directly. When I did this race they put me up with a host family. 

Maybe they can do the same.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunriver is fairly close and is about 30 minutes from Bend.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Sisters and Sunriver are both pretty close to Bend.

With that said...there should be a lot of Hotel Space available unless you just need a Condo to rent for the weekend. I had no problem finding space to stay at when I raced it two years back.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

We have stayed at the Ameritel the past two years. It is usually busy there but I would think there would still be availability. The hotel is not cheap but it is located right above the Old Mill district so it is super convenient for dining out.


----------



## Clicker7 (Aug 11, 2008)

We go down there quite a bit, and there's a quite few nearby. 

First try Eagle Crest Resort, condos, and hotel, 10-12 miles NW of Bend. We stay here alot.

Seventh Mountain Resort/Condos, NW of Bend ($ little pricey, but very nice).

Also, there are several small motels in each of these nearby towns: Madras (15 mi. N); Redmond (12mi. N); Prineville (20-22 mi NE).

There's a couple dozen small motels within a 20-30 mile radius if you do a good search.

If you've never been, Bend is a great town, in a beautiful area!


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Madras is quite a bit further than 15 Miles from Bend...More like 15 miles from redmond at least.


----------

